# Job Site Find !  I'm addicted !!



## Landon Edwarda (Apr 2, 2016)

Not a collector by any means, till last week.  The job I'm working on turned up some pretty cool bottles.   I have no clue what a lot of them are or what they were use for.  I know they are old maybe late 60's early 70's it's a good place to start.  It started with one cool looking bottle with stems and leaves running up the sides of the bottle, I couldn't stop they are just cool.  Here's a few pictures of what I dug up with my excavator.  

My favorite bottle has to be the Martinelli's Apple Bottle...

Also so can someone tell me what the 3 top looking things are, the are hollow, used to measure something may be?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2016)

What does the coke's say across middle under Coca-Cola? LEON.


----------



## Landon Edwarda (Apr 2, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> What does the coke's say across middle under Coca-Cola? LEON.




Trade mark registered in U.S. Patent office

also on the bottom it says San Jose Ca on one and Pittsburgh Ca on the other I found.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2016)

Does it say 6 oz. or 6 1/2 oz?


----------



## Landon Edwarda (Apr 3, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Does it say 6 oz. or 6 1/2 oz?




The two with the city's stamped on the bottom, are 6oz, I also have one that's 6.5 oz as well?  Don't know what this means?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi, base markings and numbers can often give a date. The 'apple' looks like a form of "PRIOF" closure but they were used for sometime and with various improvements. 
The 3 you mention look like perfume but I'm not familiar with that top.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2016)

Landon Edwarda said:


> The two with the city's stamped on the bottom, are 6oz, I also have one that's 6.5 oz as well?  Don't know what this means?





The 6 oz Cokes were made between 1951-1957, The 6.5 oz was made between 1958-65. The actual date should be in very small letters on side of the bottle 3/4 way down from top. LEON.


----------



## Landon Edwarda (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks you both for the info.  I know the location I'm working at was an old dump that closed sometime in the 70's.  Is there a web site I can use to decode the numbers stamped on the bottom of the bottles I have with no markings?

thanks again...


----------



## Landon Edwarda (Apr 3, 2016)

Edison Battery Oil Bottle,
7up "you like it, it likes you",
Christian Brothers Of California,
James Buchanan & Co. Clascow Scotland
Clorox Bottle
AA bottle?


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 3, 2016)

they all look like from the late 1940 to mid 1960s . the coke's are the only bottle that people collect from that time . oh the three top things are glass stoppers from whiskey decanters . you have them up side down.


----------



## RCO (Apr 3, 2016)

its common for bottles to be found this way , often new home construction especially  when they clear the old farms to make way for new homes or tear up old lots in the city for new condo buildings , often they find old bottles in the process . or road construction when they expand the roads as older roads were often smaller and as they expand they tear up the old ditches where bottles were hiding . I'd say your right most of they are from 60's or 70's era but could be older stuff there if dump goes deeper or older areas somewhere else on property


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2016)

The Older the better, 1860's-70's would be a great find. LEON.


----------



## Landon Edwarda (Apr 3, 2016)

So basically I have nothing worth anything other than the coke bottles. Oh well I'll keep looking.  Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2016)

Landon Edwarda said:


> So basically I have nothing worth anything other than the coke bottles. Oh well I'll keep looking.  Thanks for the info everyone.




Basically. Unfortunately. Keep looking though, I'm sure you'll find some older stuff. Good Luck. LEON.


----------

